# GTR Luggage space



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been arguing with one of my mates who says the GTR boot is not big enough to get golf clubs, a baby buggy, or any kind of suitcases in.
Still being an R35 virgin i've no idea how big the boot area actually is - cna anyone confirm size, and whether any of the aforementioned little essentials can fit easily?, or better still all together?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

there is a pic somewhere of the boot of the gtr 35 with 2 sets of golf clubs in ,no trolly's but 2 full carry bags .


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent news - thanks for that...... - aif yu can get two sets of clubs in there then i'm pretty sure the old baby buggy will fit ok. - now......., where to put the wife..............?????????:flame:


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

supracat said:


> cna anyone confirm size...


249 litres. I was suprised at it's decent size when I saw it.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm sure that's not a huge amount smaller the honda ctr - seem to remember it being about 300+


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not huge, just larger than I was anticipating.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

cheers scudder - really appreciated the pics, - yep, definitely happy with that.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it got 2 tents and luggage for Le Mans weekend 

Its quite big if a high lip

Rob


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

yep, can see the high lip in the pics, but does look pretty deep too?


----------



## TBM (Apr 16, 2008)

is there a chance to get in an bike (fully 26") maybe the wheels in the boot and the frame on the backseats?

someone still tested?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

a bike?? - now you are asking! - not sure if the rear seat can fold?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i had two sets of golfs bags including drivers in my boot today, no problem. i've also had my son's pushchair in there. and yes, you can definitely fit a suitcase but maybe not a huge one. the boot is designed to fit golf bags but probably only 1 full size bag. i had 2 carry ones in there today.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

cheers tokyo! - shame we couldn't catch up in london the other week, or was it the thought of all us GTR desperados over here looking to pinch your GTR that scared you away?:chuckle: - let me know when you are back over and we'll get those beers yet mate.........


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There are pictures of Lois Vuitton golf clubs in the boot on your memory stick and also in the GTROC magazine edition 14. The reason for Louis Vuitton luggage is also explained in the magazine. But having seen the car there is plenty of room in the boot


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

supracat said:


> cheers tokyo! - shame we couldn't catch up in london the other week, or was it the thought of all us GTR desperados over here looking to pinch your GTR that scared you away?:chuckle: - let me know when you are back over and we'll get those beers yet mate.........


hi mate, yes, and next time hopefully i'm not totally hungover and missing my phone...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

not a problem...... - wondered what happened to you on the thurs!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

btw, went head to head with a 997 porsche turbo today on the aqualine coming back from chiba. i pulled away from him each time but only just. there really isn't much in it but i think if i didn't have the cats, exhaust and ecu then he would have pulled away from me instead. we reached about 270kph.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

unless of course he's has an ecu change, exhaust etc too???

Reckoned it would have been pretty close anyhow -with the GTR just shading it, exactly as you described.


----------

